# Some WW2 pictures.



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2015)

Love the Spitfire delivering beer to the troops.

Guess the German guy didn't get the memo.

Farmer needs to go home and change his britches.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)

German joke... Perhaps one of the Panzerschütze Fallschirm-Panzer-Division 1 "Hermann Göring"







Joseph Robert Beyrle (1923-2004) was a para with the 101st Airborne when he was caught by the Germans during the Normandy landings.Eventually,he managed to escape and wandered in the German countryside until he met Russian troops and persuaded their commanders to allow him to fight on the front line.He fought for a month and was wounded.Marshal Zhukov arranged for Beyrle's trip back to the US.Beyrle is the only American who fought the Germans in both the US and Red Armies.






Civilian workers pose with sections of an Airspeed Horsa glider, as received from the manufacturers, before assembling it at No. 6 Maintenance Unit, Brize Norton, Oxfordshire, 26 April 1944.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2015)

Iwo Jimo pictures. Fighting for one thing only. Their airfield.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's more on Joseph Beyrle, the American POW:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Beyrle


----------

